# Wags, I hope you enjoyed it!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cute. That same scene has been played out by my pair many times.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a cute story.  I love the picture!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the cute story...its really hard to be mad at a sweet golden face.


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

such a cute story!!


----------

